# Steelhead rods and reels for sale



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Considering the following items have been used once in the last 3 years. I live too far to make the trip in good conditions, unless its on the weekends. I spend the majority of the steelhead season hunting anyways now. 

I have a lightly used Raven RV-9 and Raven Matrix Centerpin reel combination for sale.

I have a barely touched Orvis 10' 7wt clearwater rod, and a 7wt Cabelas Prestige fly reel, with Orvis 7wt PRO Trout line - smooth.

I'm willing to sell my bead box and flies as well.

RV-9 - 250
Matrix Reel - 150
Orvis Rod - 120
Prestige Reel with Line - 50

Bead Box with Hooks, assorted 4mm-10mm Beads, bead pegs, various size barrel swivels, etc. - 50

Fly Box - 25

All items come with original receipts and warranties. 

Location is columbus ohio. 

Pickup or will meet halfway. Price is non-negotiable. No trades.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

how about some pic's please


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

I've got pics of the Raven Rod and Pin. I will upload fly rod and reel pics when i get home.


----------



## andrewcw (Oct 20, 2013)

600 for everything? Meet in cleveland?


----------



## connertrost (Nov 7, 2018)

Pictures of the fly box/bead box as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

andrewcw said:


> 600 for everything? Meet in cleveland?


No thank you andrewcw. Price is firm, will not deliver two hours away.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

connertrost said:


> Pictures of the fly box/bead box as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll post pictures of the bead box and flies, forgot to post the fly rod and reel. 

However i wont sell the bead box and flies separately, because if no one buys the rods and reels ill fish with them when I can, hope you understand. Need tackle to do that.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Fly rod and reel


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

do you have a combo price form the raven rod and pin?


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

No combo price.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

More pictures of the gear


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

What Chrome is selling is a very nice set up. The pin combo and bead box complete with hooks, shot, swivels, and pegs is an excellent assortment for anyone looking to dive into the center pin world or upgrade to something nicer. I wish I would have seen this deal before I bought my Raven combo brand new.


----------



## dperry2011 (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm interested in the items in photo IMG_6605


----------



## Shawn H. (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm interested in the Orvis Clearwater 10-7.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Shawn H. said:


> I'm interested in the Orvis Clearwater 10-7.


Hi Shawn, I've got a few others messaging me about this rod currently. If you'd like this rod send me a pm


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

Interested. Message sent.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Items still left:

RV-9 - 250
Matrix Reel - 150
Prestige Reel with Line - 50

Bead Box with Hooks, assorted 4mm-10mm Beads, bead pegs, various size barrel swivels, etc. - 50

Fly Box - 25


----------

